# Clinch



## sullivanfire1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know whats going on with the rut in Clinch County? Still seeing doe with last years small ones. I am seeing a tremendous amount of rubs. Saw bucks chasing a little in late October but the doe were not interested. When is the rut typically around that area? No swollen necks yet either. I shot and missed a big 8 point that came in on a string from a mature buck grunt call. All bucks are still traveling alone and not chasing.


----------



## hwaldron56 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Rut*

I hunt in Ware co. and I haven't seen bucks running Does, but I have been finding more and bigger fresh active scrapes. Out of the bucks taken (4) on the lease only one had dark tarsel glands. Don't really know what's going on. I was told that Oct. 1 thru Oct. 15, is the usual rut for Ware, Clinch, and Atkinson.????????? We do know that weather does play a big role in the hole RUT thing.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Thx*

Hey thx 56, I thought I was going crazy  I have been up there almost every weekend and still have not seen a rut. I'm hopi'n it will be the weekend before T'giving.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Rut*

I have figured out the rut in Clinch County !! There ain't none !! The deer are to busy running from dogs and poachers. Good luck in Clinch County, your gonna need it.


----------

